# SR Auto Group at It Again with Project Pur R8 'Phantom'



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We don't know what's in the water in British Columbia where SR Auto Group is located but we hope they keep drinking it up because the modified Audis this Canadian shop calls their own leave us speechless nearly every time. Case in point is this so-called 'Phantom' Audi R8.










A mix of gloss and matte blacks pair well on this R8, along with red R8-logo calipers that pop out as some of the only color on the car. 










Check out more shots at the SR website after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

